# Fisher Poly Cast (new style) Not working



## Tylerlawncare (Jan 13, 2011)

I bought a Fisher ploy cast 1.8 sander a couple of months ago and have finally hooked it up. The problem is is does not work. When you turn it on it just beeps and flashes red. I have tried counting the number of beeps to see what code it is, but it does not pause, it just keeps beeping.. Has anyone had this problem?


----------



## CMD (Jan 16, 2010)

Open the rear gate to 3" to reduce torque , start drag chain slow and increase speed to suit product


----------



## Tylerlawncare (Jan 13, 2011)

There is nothing in the hopper, just hooked it up and then you turn it on it just beeps


----------



## cubplower (Oct 22, 2009)

go through and check all connections from your battery all the way to the back of the sander


----------



## AG09 (Aug 21, 2010)

Check both the male and female side of the 4 pin connector in the back. It may have corrosion or a pin isnt making good contact.


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Or contact Dave "mishnick" they are vary simple units ive had 3... is it a new unit to you???


----------



## all ferris (Jan 6, 2005)

I would say that you either have a bad electrical connection or your drag chain or spinner is frozen/rusted/bad bearing.


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

In my experience non stop beeping is actually just one beep that sounds almost continuous.


----------

